# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.15.11 03dd3a05 (5/23/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a handful of Model 3s in California (and one in Texas) this afternoon.

VINs range from 1xxx to 74xxx.

[MOD NOTE: Please use the voting buttons to express if you have or haven't installed this FW version. Please limit your replies to new features, bugs, learnings related to this version. Comments such as "Installing now", "when will I get this?", "# installs have been shown on Teslafi" will be removed without notice.]


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, just installed it at 15:12 PST. I have VIN 10XX. There are 6 reported installs on Teslafi.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

VBruce said:


> Yes, just installed it at 15:12 PST. I have VIN 10XX. There are 6 reported installs on Teslafi.


Congrats, you seem to be the first TeslaFi user to install it! 

Were there any release notes?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

From what I read, it's similar to 16.2. Go figure.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

VBruce said:


> Yes, just installed it at 15:12 PST. I have VIN 10XX. There are 6 reported installs on Teslafi.


Hw2 or hw3?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Hw2 or hw3?


They would all be HW2.5, all older VIN's. One very early car and the others all likely August 2018 timeframe giver or take a month or two.

UNLESS - someone has gotten a HW upgrade and no one else has been made aware of it.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> Hw2 or hw3?


With a VIN that low, odds are close to 100% that he's got HW 2.5.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

OK, I'm usually the apologist for Tesla's firmware roll-outs, but I gotta admit--suddenly going back a week to a version we've never seen before seems weird.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

There have been a lot of complaints about AP on 16.2 having a lot more nags. Since, 15.11 appears to be going out primarily to CA lower VIN cars, maybe they changed this attribute to avoid all the CA owners (many more of us) complaining. It will be interesting to read the user reviews using AP and NOAP on this version versus 16.2. There has to be a reason they are going backwards and most likely it is new bugs introduced in 16.2 that weren't in 15.11.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> OK, I'm usually the apologist for Tesla's firmware roll-outs, but I gotta admit--suddenly going back a week to a version we've never seen before seems weird.


I wouldn't think of it as "going back a week". A new feature or bug fix has just been developed against that particular base build, and they're trying it out in the wild.


----------



## raymondc (Jul 18, 2018)

VBruce said:


> Yes, just installed it at 15:12 PST. I have VIN 10XX. There are 6 reported installs on Teslafi.


Mods deleted my post saying I installed it but keep this one? Right.

FYI my VIN is 60XXX and I'm in South Carolina. HW2.5. I don't have Autopilot/FSD so I can't check any of that.


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> With a VIN that low, odds are close to 100% that he's got HW 2.5.


Yes, I have HDW 2.5. Will take Nikki out for a test drive later today and report.


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Congrats, you seem to be the first TeslaFi user to install it!
> 
> Were there any release notes?


Kind of indisposed at the moment. Will take it out later today when can get at the car and report back.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

A friend who just got 15.12 was part of the Early Access Program firmware push (with Enhanced Summon) a few weeks back. Is that the common thread among 15.12 recipients???


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TesLou said:


> A friend who just got 15.12 was part of the Early Access Program firmware push (with Enhanced Summon) a few weeks back. Is that the common thread among 15.12 recipients???


15.11 is not early access,, and you noted 15.12 - that is an unknown version as of now. Is that supposed to be 15.11?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

GDN said:


> 15.11 is not early access,, and you noted 15.12 - that is an unknown version as of now. Is that supposed to be 15.11?


Sorry...I meant 15.11. I realize it's not EAP; was referring to the beta version that rolled out 6 weeks ago. That version (12?) had the larger animated car on the screen and Enhanced Summon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Sorry...I meant 15.11. I realize it's not EAP; was referring to the beta version that rolled out 6 weeks ago. That version had the larger animated car on the screen and Enhanced Summon.


Correct - it was .9.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

It is still just tickling out and CA Model 3 owners are barely being updated on either 15.11 or 16.2. I'm not sure why we are not getting updated. It seems strange.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Is it possible that this version is the one that will limit charging at high-use superchargers to 80% SOC? That might explain why it's tending to go to California, but not to any particular models or AP hardware, and why there reportedly isn't anything to differentiate it in the release notes.

If so, that would make it an unpopular update, once people figure out what it does! A bit like the European changes that ended up limiting the capabilities of Autosteer.

Most of the time, firmware updates add new features. They may also create unintended problems ("bugs"). But occasionally they're also going to intentionally degrade or remove capabilities (Pole Position, European AP capabilities, and coming soon--or maybe here--limited charging at high-use superchargers). Weird to think about...


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Is it possible that this version is the one that will limit charging at high-use superchargers to 80% SOC? That might explain why it's tending to go to California, but not to any particular models or AP hardware, and why there reportedly isn't anything to differentiate it in the release notes.
> 
> If so, that would make it an unpopular update, once people figure out what it does! A bit like the European changes that ended up limiting the capabilities of Autosteer.
> 
> Most of the time, firmware updates add new features. They may also create unintended problems ("bugs"). But occasionally they're also going to intentionally degrade or remove capabilities (Pole Position, European AP capabilities, and coming soon--or maybe here--limited charging at high-use superchargers). Weird to think about...


Doubt it, since I'm in Kentucky. Has anyone figured out the difference between 15.11 and 16.2 yet?


----------



## Zoomit (Oct 29, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Doubt it, since I'm in Kentucky. Has anyone figured out the difference between 15.11 and 16.2 yet?


19.15.11 has a different Supercharging profile that's likely compatible with V3. It has a differently shaped taper on V2 that ramps down later.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

barjohn said:


> There have been a lot of complaints about AP on 16.2 having a lot more nags.


With recent evidence that the neural net may have seen the original The Fast and the Furious a few too many times, I can't figure out who is complaining about excessive nags...


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

i can confirm the faster charge rates. Supercharged today at 150kW/644mph


----------



## Zoomit (Oct 29, 2017)

TesLou said:


> i can confirm the faster charge rates. Supercharged today at 150kW/644mph


You have a LR RWD correct? Were the 150 & 644 values steady?


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Zoomit said:


> You have a LR RWD correct? Were the 150 & 644 values steady?


Yes, from 10% to 40% state of charge; then it incrementally inched back down.


----------

